# [UK NR] Robert Yau 4x4x4 39.58 single and 44.00 avg



## Robert-Y (Nov 14, 2010)

47.06 P
44.13 O (small pop)
39.58 O
51.38 PLL skip :fp
40.81 P

Could've been sub Dan if I hadn't had screwed up that fourth solve 

Cube: Dayan (Thanks Agassi!)

Also, thanks to Grant's girlfriend (Poppy) for filming me


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 14, 2010)

Niklas <3


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2010)

Turning style <3


----------



## Anthony (Nov 14, 2010)

British accents <3


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 14, 2010)

Robert <3


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 14, 2010)

Dayan <3


----------



## teller (Nov 14, 2010)

The nimble fingers <3


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2010)

UKNR <3


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 14, 2010)

I judged the 39.58 <3

fix'd <3


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 14, 2010)

Zyrb's comment destroyed everything <3


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 14, 2010)

Agassi's Dayan <3


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 14, 2010)

Poppy <3


----------

